# Pumpkin head torch



## t shirtchuck (May 11, 2010)

It seems like the tiki torch has been burning up latley, so I decided to share my pumpkin head torch idea.
View attachment 17169


It's real easy to do. First I started with two smudge pots. Then took a plastic pumpkin and slit it down the back.
View attachment 17167


Then just drill little holes on both side of the slit and sew it up with jip ties.
View attachment 17168
It gets a little hot at the top but I've been using mine now for two years.


----------



## t shirtchuck (May 11, 2010)

*More pics*

Here is a couple pictures of the pumpkins lit
View attachment 17376


View attachment 17377


View attachment 17378
.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's really cool. I'd be affraid the fire would totally melt the pail though?


----------



## t shirtchuck (May 11, 2010)

Like I said, I have used these the last 2 Halloweens and used them this year on the 4th of July to keep the bugs away. They are a little burnt on top but still look good. I like them!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Im going to be doing something similar with my tiki torches this year for our party.


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

Shadowbat said:


> Im going to be doing something similar with my tiki torches this year for our party.


Go for it, je careful what you do. I cut holes in cheap Blucky style skuls and inserted a tiki torches up through the bottom so the top cap and wick stuck out the top. Looked really cool, right up to about an hour in to TOT when one of them caught fire. That plastic burnes really well and what doesn't totally burn melts and is really, really hot.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

They look great! I would also be afriad of the plastic burning. Although if you've used them multiple times and the top is only a little charred...can't be too bad.


----------



## Regina86 (Jul 26, 2011)

very nice and very easy


----------



## t shirtchuck (May 11, 2010)

Small tidbit as far as plastic.... I forgot, I put 1 inch block under the pot to get it high enough not to burn plastic! Sorry, It's been awhile since I made them...


----------

